# Screening Tests for Husband



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

We live in Dublin. We saw Dr. G in London to get detailed immune tests done prior to our next IVF cycle. Pre-IVF he recommended screening tests for my husband (listed in LIT FAQ in Immunology & Investigations section).

Has anyone got them done here? Hoping our GP can do them??

Brooke


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey brooke hun how are u  i no nothing about those screening tests myself but i think i saw on one of the other threads a mention that the sims clinic does them or something sorry now i cant be of more help but i hope that what i have said is worth something 2u hun


----------



## Brooke50 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me. We have to be a patient of SIMS to get them there unfortunately. Claymon Lab in Sandyford do them - flippin 500 Euro for all of them! An endless money pit this journey is!


----------



## Mrs_B24 (Jun 5, 2010)

ah stop it unreal aint it ?we on or first go well technically second first got cancelled in dr phase thoght it wud cost 550 but the clinic very kindly just charged 100 i explained were unemployed and that were payin for this out of our own money like its all the little  niggly charges the drugs the bloods travel exp eating out if ur travelling far u gotta have a munch! 
hope u have every success with ur treatment hun and that u get the tests done in the quickest if time and wit a bit of weight still left in ur pocket!


----------

